# Joey 9/8/20



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lower Tensaw this morning. 3 fish in and missed one. One at 40lbs even, a 27lb and a 18lb. Pretty morning on the river. We Blessed.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, you 2 have it dialed in!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I still think your fish look bigger when she holds them. Damn fine catch of cats, Joey.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

🤣 Yep!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great work! Tell us about your catfish setups. What kind of reels are those?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Great work! Tell us about your catfish setups. What kind of reels are those?


Reels are Penn Fathom 15’s. Rods are TWC med/heavy. Dragging setups are Penn Fathom 15 level winds and Big Cat Fever med/heavy. 65lb braid on everything.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y’all never get a flat head? I got a 5#er on a crappie rig Saturday. Good battle and even better eating!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Y’all never get a flat head? I got a 5#er on a crappie rig Saturday. Good battle and even better eating!


Not many Flats. Most of the time when were fishing for Blues were on ledges and humps and bottom that doesn’t hold a lot of wood.
I did see a big one today though. Rolled the top of the water close to the boat.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How much you charge for a charter catfish trip Joey? sign me up!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as usual. gettin tired of seeing these bigass cat fish.sheez
jack


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nicely done Sir. What was the bait if I may ask?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thumbs up !










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The Hired Hand said:


> Very nicely done Sir. What was the bait if I may ask?


Big 6-8” shad cut in half. But bream will work too.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

That’s a good blue.
I have been following “ kayak catfish” on YouTube. A really good channel. He knows how to put fish in the boat and if you search his videos he shows all his setups.
~JOE~


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice fish Joey!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How do the blues eat, compared to the flathead? Flathead is real good I know.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> How do the blues eat, compared to the flathead? Flathead is real good I know.



Small ones are great. Anything over 10lbs not so much.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Killin it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We need to have a pff fish fry, we already know who can provide the fish


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess I’m going back to work on Monday but the past couple weeks have been fun. 
Thanks for looking Guys.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Guess I’m going back to work on Monday but the past couple weeks have been fun.
> Thanks for looking Guys.


work???? i thought you wuz a gubment dependent. hahahaha
jack


----------

